
Streets with UK's slowest and fastest broadband named - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46528345
======
DanBC
Submitting this because it's weird to me that Bamfurlong has such poor
Internet speeds.

It's not in the middle of nowhere. It's close (on the borders of) Cheltenham,
and close (a few miles away) from Gloucester. It's within walking distance of
GCHQ.

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Greenmeadows+Park,+Chelt...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Greenmeadows+Park,+Cheltenham+GL51+6SN/@51.8827091,-2.1643264,11.9z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x487104c833c92ccd:0x29fd79f38579b4d5!8m2!3d51.8950726!4d-2.1477231)

Greenmeadows Park is the UK equivalent of a "trailer park". This means people
living there are going to be on low incomes and state benefits. This means
they need reasonable Internet speeds because the new state benefit in the UK
(Universal Credit) is online only.

